
Norwegian consumer authorities streams live reading of app terms - andness
http://fortune.com/2016/05/23/absurd-terms-service/
======
egjerlow
Live stream here: [http://www.forbrukerradet.no/vilkar-og-personvern-minutt-
for...](http://www.forbrukerradet.no/vilkar-og-personvern-minutt-for-minutt/)

